# Did Bhagat Prahlad Ji And Dhruv Ji Ever Exist For Real In History Or Is It Mere Mythology ?



## Seeker2013 (Aug 31, 2015)

I wonder sometimes how cool it must have been to be at that point in history(??) when god asked vishnu ji to take the form of half-man half-lion to save prahlad and when he shattered the pillar and rose from it . 
How cool it must have been to see a devotee's faith come ripe !?

we don't see it happening thesedays ! too bad . so I am often forced to wonder , are all these mere stories or did these really happen ? after all gurbani does mention this epic too . So I don't think of it as nonsense . but did it really happen. I wonder . what do you think ?


----------



## arshdeep88 (Aug 31, 2015)

Personally for me  it does not matters.
I cant keep on bring past things in history to experience what is NOW.
But can you veere kindly post the whole  shabad and the page number where it is mentioned such in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji So that people like me can directly refer to gurbani and learn from the discussion ?

Thank you .


----------



## Seeker2013 (Aug 31, 2015)

ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦੁ ਪੜਣ ਪਠਾਇਆ ॥
Prahlaad's father sent him to school, to learn to read.

ਲੈ ਪਾਟੀ ਪਾਧੇ ਕੈ ਆਇਆ ॥
He took his writing tablet and went to the teacher.

ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਨਹ ਪੜਉ ਅਚਾਰ ॥
He said, "I shall not read anything except the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

ਮੇਰੀ ਪਟੀਆ ਲਿਖਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਮੁਰਾਰਿ ॥੨॥
Write the Lord's Name on my tablet."||2||

ਪੁਤ੍ਰ ਪ੍ਰਹਿਲਾਦ ਸਿਉ ਕਹਿਆ ਮਾਇ ॥
Prahlaad's mother said to her son,

ਪਰਵਿਰਤਿ ਨ ਪੜਹੁ ਰਹੀ ਸਮਝਾਇ ॥
I advise you not to read anything except what you are taught.

ਨਿਰਭਉ ਦਾਤਾ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਮੇਰੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥
He answered, "The Great Giver, my Fearless Lord God is always with me.

ਜੇ ਹਰਿ ਛੋਡਉ ਤਉ ਕੁਲਿ ਲਾਗੈ ਗਾਲਿ ॥੩॥
If I were to forsake the Lord, then my family would be disgraced."||3||

ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦਿ ਸਭਿ ਚਾਟੜੇ ਵਿਗਾਰੇ ॥
Prahlaad has corrupted all the other students.

ਹਮਾਰਾ ਕਹਿਆ ਨ ਸੁਣੈ ਆਪਣੇ ਕਾਰਜ ਸਵਾਰੇ ॥
He does not listen to what I say, and he does his own thing.

ਸਭ ਨਗਰੀ ਮਹਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਈ ॥
He instigated devotional worship in the townspeople.

ਦੁਸਟ ਸਭਾ ਕਾ ਕਿਛੁ ਨ ਵਸਾਈ ॥੪॥
The gathering of the wicked people could not do anything against him. ||4||

ਸੰਡੈ ਮਰਕੈ ਕੀਈ ਪੂਕਾਰ ॥
Sanda and Marka, his teachers, made the complaint.

ਸਭੇ ਦੈਤ ਰਹੇ ਝਖ ਮਾਰਿ ॥
All the demons kept trying in vain.

ਭਗਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਪਤਿ ਰਾਖੈ ਸੋਈ ॥
The Lord protected His humble devotee, and preserved his honor.

ਕੀਤੇ ਕੈ ਕਹਿਐ ਕਿਆ ਹੋਈ ॥੫॥
What can be done by mere created beings? ||5||

ਕਿਰਤ ਸੰਜੋਗੀ ਦੈਤਿ ਰਾਜੁ ਚਲਾਇਆ ॥
Because of his past karma, the demon ruled over his kingdom.

ਹਰਿ ਨ ਬੂਝੈ ਤਿਨਿ ਆਪਿ ਭੁਲਾਇਆ ॥
He did not realize the Lord; the Lord Himself confused him.

ਪੁਤ੍ਰ ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦ ਸਿਉ ਵਾਦੁ ਰਚਾਇਆ ॥
He started an argument with his son Prahlaad.

ਅੰਧਾ ਨ ਬੂਝੈ ਕਾਲੁ ਨੇੜੈ ਆਇਆ ॥੬॥
The blind one did not understand that his death was approaching. ||6||

ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦੁ ਕੋਠੇ ਵਿਚਿ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਬਾਰਿ ਦੀਆ ਤਾਲਾ ॥
Prahlaad was placed in a cell, and the door was locked.

ਨਿਰਭਉ ਬਾਲਕੁ ਮੂਲਿ ਨ ਡਰਈ ਮੇਰੈ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰ ਗੋਪਾਲਾ ॥
The fearless child was not afraid at all. He said, "Within my being, is the Guru, the Lord of the World.

ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਰੀਕੀ ਕਰੈ ਅਨਹੋਦਾ ਨਾਉ ਧਰਾਇਆ ॥
The created being tried to compete with his Creator, but he assumed this name in vain.

ਜੋ ਧੁਰਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਸੋੁ ਆਇ ਪਹੁਤਾ ਜਨ ਸਿਉ ਵਾਦੁ ਰਚਾਇਆ ॥੭॥
That which was predestined for him has come to pass; he started an argument with the Lord's humble servant. ||7||

ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦ ਸਿਉ ਗੁਰਜ ਉਠਾਈ ॥
The father raised the club to strike down Prahlaad, saying,

ਕਹਾਂ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ ਜਗਦੀਸ ਗੁਸਾਈ ॥
Where is your God, the Lord of the Universe, now?

ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਅੰਤਿ ਸਖਾਈ ॥
He replied, "The Life of the World, the Great Giver, is my Help and Support in the end.

ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਈ ॥੮॥
Wherever I look, I see Him permeating and prevailing."||8||

ਥੰਮ੍ਹ੍ਹੁ ਉਪਾੜਿ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੁ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ॥
Tearing down the pillars, the Lord Himself appeared.

ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀ ਦੈਤੁ ਮਾਰਿ ਪਚਾਇਆ ॥
The egotistical demon was killed and destroyed.

ਭਗਤਾ ਮਨਿ ਆਨੰਦੁ ਵਜੀ ਵਧਾਈ ॥
The minds of the devotees were filled with bliss, and congratulations poured in.

ਅਪਨੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕਉ ਦੇ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥੯॥
He blessed His servant with glorious greatness. ||9||

(SGGS 1154)


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 31, 2015)

Seeker2013 said:


> I wonder sometimes how cool it must have been to be at that point in history(??) when god asked vishnu ji to take the form of half-man half-lion to save prahlad and when he shattered the pillar and rose from it .
> How cool it must have been to see a devotee's faith come ripe !?
> 
> we don't see it happening these days ! too bad . so I am often forced to wonder , are all these mere stories or did these really happen ? after all gurbani does mention this epic too . So I don't think of it as nonsense . but did it really happen. I wonder . what do you think ?


Seeker2013 ji, the Guru ji's and others who wrote SGGS, were aware of many a fables, stories and beliefs of the people they were trying to help. Rather than prove whether such fables or stories or descriptions were real or not, Guru ji did not feel the need to authenticate or state such to be authentic. From the way I look at these is that their motives were much higher than who was the son of who, who was their teacher or how they were punished for disobedience. The purpose was contextual to guide toward higher truth. So my veer, if you look to SGGS as a way to authenticate Ramayan, the descriptions of Vishnu or others, you are missing the forest for the trees. You are looking at the beehive and not the honey that it contains. I hope you enjoy and assimilate the wisdom of SGGS at a level beyond visualizations. I am not saying not to visualize as it is wonderful and the SGGS is full of wonderful visualizations. But those are simply to help us get to the truth or wisdom in an enjoyable and interested ways.

Sat Sri Akal


----------

